# Summertime Schwinndig



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2020)

As collectors its important to remember we are only caretakers of these relics and at some point we need to pass the torch and give others the opportunity to preserve, cherish, and maybe even ride these historical treasures. Recently a prominent, and well respected, collector in Chicago decided it was time to move along some of his long-time holdings and @onecatahula  (Pete) orchestrated the deal. To see all of these at one time was amazing. Bob U.  @bobcycles  flew in from California, and the rest of us including Phil @deepsouth , Kevin @Kevin Crowe , Dave @Classic Cool Rides  and Joel @JOEL  were within driving distance. Some of the gems included a double duty hanging tank canti, double duty C Mod, an outstanding '40 DX special with mint aluminum gothics, jewel tanks, B6s, B10Es to include an orange one, a near mint 5 speed Corvette, and many others presented a veritable Schwinn feast. Speaking of feast our generous host fired up the grill and provided us with burgers and brats. A good time had by all and a big thanks to Pete for hosting this. This Schwinndig was Buddy Approved!






Bob U. and me unloading the precious cargo!




Our host on the grill




Bob U. teaching me the finer points of "Schwinnology"




...and all the rest...


----------



## John G04 (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow..


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice stuff! I had an invite but went to work instead! Probably saved ALOT of money by doing that!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 12, 2020)

Some great bikes! I’m digging Pete’s pandemic hairdo. Mine is starting to look like that as well!

who kicked over the canti? Probably Bob. We need some better picks of the black Motorbike and Ranger!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 12, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2020)

That DX with the rare Chainguard...excellent!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like a fun time had by all, great pictures Shawn!.  I especially like the orange B10E, maybe regret passing that one up!!

-Mike


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2020)

Be sure to put some extra padding around my Burger and Brat.
Pepper Jack Cheese please!
Thank you, Pete!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2020)

What a spectacular group of Schwinns! Was this get together arranged for the sale of these beauties?


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice, nice, nice!  My kind of show!  Wish it was closer.


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks to Pete for hosting this.  I had a great time.  Brought one home also,  a 1950 B6. Great to see everyone who attended.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2020)

Guess my invite musta got lost in the mail


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 11, 2020)

Mine too!!


----------

